# Gerbils Family



## WhiteWidoW (Aug 29, 2013)

This is my gerbil family, I love it too much. Look at the black&white, he's an adorable idiot, everyone was posing to the photo and he was just being himself.
Look at the other one in the right corner, he seems to know that I was making a photo, with that face...

And the poor dad, just down the second one on the left

Hahahaha


----------



## Laylicorn (Aug 14, 2013)

They're so cute!


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I love gerbils! Yours are soo cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Now, quit it! I thought I had gotten over my desire for another pack of gerbils (I used to keep them in college.) and had rationalized it by wanting to learn more about their nutrition and make a diet formula for them (and hamsters) to add to my rat line of nutrition.

They are just adorable critters.


----------



## WhiteWidoW (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks . Something I really love of them is that they have really different personalities and they are moving almost all the time. 

Come on Cagedbirdsinging!! Get them another chance !! xD


----------



## Madel (Sep 4, 2013)

Aaaah! What an adorable gerbil family! I was looking into keeping gerbils for a while, but just never got around to adopting some.


----------



## xoxofreak5000 (Jun 26, 2013)

They're so adorable! I love gerbils. My first rodent was a male gerbil, and he was so awesome it really sparked my rodent obsession. I wish I had some gerbils right now, but I think I have way too many pets now, and I wouldn't want to neglect them. :/


----------



## elliot (Sep 8, 2013)

So adorable! I've been wanting to keep my own pack of gebils, but haven't gotten around to it yet. The roommate already finds my rattie boys to be a bit too many tiny feet running around, so I guess I'll just have to wait! What an adorable picture though!


----------

